# Synapse purchase - lbs vs rei



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

My local rei is an authorized cannondale dealer. Im thinking about using the 20% coupon to purchase a Synapse udi2 bike for $4500 (thats almost $900 off the bike). It is $300 less than what my lbs ($4800)is selling it for and the most I can get discounted is the standard 10% if I pay the $100 to join the store club.

Im debating on that extra 10% if its worth the lbs price or I can technically use that money to get a true pro-fit done. What do you guys think? Or is that lbs relationship truly that important? I ask because if I can ask for free maintenance or something like that for the life of the bike... wouldnt that be worth it?


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

NOTE: Confirm that you can use the 20% coupon on Cannondale bikes. Also unless it is a huge store they may not carry the bikes in stock. I see a lot of "on-line only" for Cannondale bikes at REI.com.

Find out what type of fitting that REI does when you purchase a bike. REI may give you a basic fit similar to the basic fit that the LBS will give you (saddle height, saddle fore/aft, handle bar angle and maybe a new stem). A true "pro fit" is worth it if you're between sizes.

I highly doubt that the shop would give you free maintenance to sweeten the deal other than the usual cable tensioning etc for the life of the bikel. Maintenance is the LBS money maker. But you can ask for a free saddle bag, bottles/cages, or something like that.

I really like REI, but think that buying a bike of this caliber is worth going to the LBS.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

cmschmie said:


> NOTE: Confirm that you can use the 20% coupon on Cannondale bikes. Also unless it is a huge store they may not carry the bikes in stock. I see a lot of "on-line only" for Cannondale bikes at REI.com.
> 
> Find out what type of fitting that REI does when you purchase a bike. REI may give you a basic fit similar to the basic fit that the LBS will give you (saddle height, saddle fore/aft, handle bar angle and maybe a new stem). A true "pro fit" is worth it if you're between sizes.
> 
> ...


I did confirm that I could use the 20% coupon as long as the is the one that they send out during their club dividends piece. I think its in March or April. As long its the one that says off any item.

REI doesnt really do any other type of fits other than the most basic one of seat and thats it.

Since I know I would save $500+ for going to REI... I was thinking I can use that money for a true/fancy pro-fit. The only downside is that if anything needs to change... handlebar width or offset seatpost... I would have to pay out of pocket for sure VERSUS (maybe) I can ask the LBS to comp/replace those items as long as I get the pro-fit with them? No clue.

Im just seeing the $500 savings versus the long term lbs relationship. My only cannondale dealer is a bit far away and I currently like my current lbs but they sell trek only.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

My big question here is: How good a bike shop is the one that sells the Cannondale Synapse? I am of the opinion that if you are spending this much on a bike, you would be better off coughing up the extra $$ at the LBS. If you buy the bike from them, they will most likely dial in your fit just right. It may not be like the $500 "true/fancy pro-fit", but it is controversial as to how much better that is than a bike shop fit - a $100-$200 fit they will do for free if you buy the bike there. Whatever it is, I'm sure it will be better than the fit REI will do for you. Granted that REI is one of the better big sports stores, but their knowledge is limited.

There is great value to developing a good relationship with your LBS. If you bring them regular business, they will be more likely to give you future discounts and even throw you an occasional freebee for quick work.

This being said, the main issue here may be the distance. If this store is more than an hour away (by car that is), that may very well justify the REI purchase. You will get some support there, even if it's not LBS quality. They are NOT Wal-Mart!


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Does REI also credit 10% of the purchase price towards your yearly dividend like most things they sell? IME experience most LBSs service blow, but there are exceptions. Learn to do some maintenance yourself and buy some tools. I live in San Diego but drove up to L.A. to buy my Cannondale because they had the color I wanted at a reasonable price, I was happy with the purchase but have no plans to ever return to that shop for service.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

jnbrown said:


> Does REI also credit 10% of the purchase price towards your yearly dividend like most things they sell? IME experience most LBSs service blow, but there are exceptions. Learn to do some maintenance yourself and buy some tools. I live in San Diego but drove up to L.A. to buy my Cannondale because they had the color I wanted at a reasonable price, I was happy with the purchase but have no plans to ever return to that shop for service.


That is exactly my thinking in regards to purchasing a bike from a "far-away" shop versus staying local and paying more. And Yes! You also get the 10% dividend on the purchase... so effectively, it would be a 30% discount with the purchase of the 20% off plus the 10% dividend. Which is, of course, very attractive. And then establishing a relationship with the lbs for fitting and maintenance.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

dirtiClydesdale said:


> That is exactly my thinking in regards to purchasing a bike from a "far-away" shop versus staying local and paying more. And Yes! You also get the 10% dividend on the purchase... so effectively, it would be a 30% discount with the purchase of the 20% off plus the 10% dividend. Which is, of course, very attractive. And then establishing a relationship with the lbs for fitting and maintenance.


That is not the case with REI. The 10% yearly dividend is for "qualified" purchases. Qualified meaning anything purchase at full retail price. Anything on sale, a coupon was used (i.e. their 20%), anything on clearance, or anything from REI-Outlet are excluded towards counting towards your dividend. If you have an REI Visa then all purchase on the Visa get a dividend boost for all items purchased at REI (I think it is 5%). 

Only reason I know about the REI Visa and I used to get spam mail bi-weekly to get an REI Visa. One year I spent $500 at REI and my dividend was only $15 because only $150 of it was "qualified" purchases. (most of it was on REI outlet, used the coupon or clearance stuff I bought).

While most likely still a pretty good deal purchasing that Cannodale from REI won't count towards the 10% dividend.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

loxx0050 said:


> That is not the case with REI. The 10% yearly dividend is for "qualified" purchases. Qualified meaning anything purchase at full retail price. Anything on sale, a coupon was used (i.e. their 20%), anything on clearance, or anything from REI-Outlet are excluded towards counting towards your dividend. If you have an REI Visa then all purchase on the Visa get a dividend boost for all items purchased at REI (I think it is 5%).
> 
> Only reason I know about the REI Visa and I used to get spam mail bi-weekly to get an REI Visa. One year I spent $500 at REI and my dividend was only $15 because only $150 of it was "qualified" purchases. (most of it was on REI outlet, used the coupon or clearance stuff I bought).
> 
> While most likely still a pretty good deal purchasing that Cannodale from REI won't count towards the 10% dividend.


Thanks for the insight. Didnt realize that part. And you are right... 20% is still a good deal but that plays into if I can get the store to help getting an extra 5% for the relationship versus just their standard 10% off if I were to join their "store club."


----------

